# Do you modify your lures?



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Was fishing Clear Fork reservoir this evening using a buzzbait that I modified to allow me to fish it slower. I removed the blade supplied with the lure and add a blade slightly larger to it. Been doing this for a couple of years now. I don't make many changes to my lures but without a doubt this is the most successful one and easy to do. Do you fellow anglers make any minor tweeks to your lures that seem to make a big difference for you? (That you are willing to share) Here is a picture of the size difference in blades I changed out and the big bass of the evening caught on a buzzer. By the way, fished a little over two hours from my pontoon and caught eight bass, three were short fish and all were C & R.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a mod that KVD does to his buzzbaits. You know that little spacer behind the blade, crimp that tight to the wire so it doesn't spin. This makes the blade *squeak*. :Banane40:


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Also sand the rivet on buzzers flat (most have curvature or are bevelled), and i prefer to put a drop of super glue(not crimp). When you crimp, it will cause the rivet to angle a bit which lowers surface area contact bw tab and rivet. To get most squeek which is what you want, you want to maximize surface area contact bw back blade tab and rivet. So also bend that back blade tab so it is perpendicular to blade (factory stock, most make a slightly obtuse angle). Heres a couple modded buzzers. At the time, i didnt know warrior baits existed(their buzzer has similar design). Thought i was onto something lol. I did another buzxer that had all the whistles and bells. It was a head-knockin, ball busting(terminator), trailin colorado, oversized drilled (for custom bubble trail lol)blade, custom beefcake skirt, etc, etc,etc.

I love modding baits! And building your own. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=149056


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I purchase the components and build my own buzzbaits. I do not use the normal rivet behind the blade. Instead I use a metal bead. This acts as a ball bearing and the blade turns much more freely allowing high RPM's. The sound of the blade turning at the higher RPM I believe more than makes up for it not squeeking. It also throws more water as it is retreived.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

u can also drill out the holes on the buzzbait so they are larger and spin more freely as well.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ive heard of people who punch square nails through buzzer blade holes.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I carry 8 different color sharpies permanent markers and change my crank colors to a particular lake or condition.If it doesnt work nail polish remover resets the lure.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

I usually put are large fish at the end of it. Its a wonderful mod IMO


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Yup! I modify certain baits.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Same. I modify baits. Always changing my patterns


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just in case you didn't notice, the blades you have in your picture are different. One has the wire going "beside" it and the other "through" it. I have better luck with the going "through" blades. This year I got bored and went through some of my tackle and came up with something. The first pic shows some modified scum frogs. The buzzbait one worked the best. The ones with the paddle tails didn't work out the way I had planned them too. The second pic is of a bass I got on the third cast while using the buzzbait one. I was VERY exited that after only 3 casts I got a 17.5"er. For regular buzzbaits or even spinners I usually will take the skirt off and add a tube, swimbait, or curly tailed grub. I just don't like skirts for some reason.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i have been tweeking baits for 23 years i never use the hook that come on store bought baits and i use other things to but there for tournaments,so its a no go on that,part


----------

